# Anemone



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello all, 
so I have been wondering about anemones for a while and finally got my hands on some good links I Thought Id share with you guys, some of the links are not available for free, so if really interested you may have to head to a local library ... . they are about different anemones, some about aiptasia, but I guess they apply to all anemones.

Anemones, Feeding VS photosynthesis, 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...274eb54b99ea5b

*Abstract

The effects of illumination, feeding regime and endosymbiotic algae on the clonal growth via asexual fission of the intertidal sea anemone Anthopleura elegantissima (Brandt, 1835) were examined in a 6 month factorial laboratory experiment. Neither illumination nor symbionts had a significant effect on fission rate, but anemones fed three times a week divided significantly more often than unfed anemones. This result is the opposite of previously published data, and possible explanations for how food may cue divisions in the field are discussed.*

Interesting, after all, there must be a point to a mouth that big 

what to eat ? 
Some species only asimilate astaxanthin and not other carotenoids. The brightly colored anemone, Metridium, with its plumed tentacles and extensible column is one of the more spectacular forms of this organism. It too, varies in shades of brown, yellow, orange and red but contains predominately astaxanthin esters in the somatic and ovarian tissues. Large adult females are raised in segregated aquariums simulating natural conditions and fed chowdered white fish muscle supplemented with various carotenoids. Ova samples were taken by syringe through a hollow needle from the animal's enteron and analyzed at various times. When these animals were fed a supplement of beta-carotene or zeaxanthin as the sole carotenoid, they absorbed the pigment through their digestive tubules but failed to assimilate it into developing ova or tissue, which resulted in colorless ova. However, when astaxanthin was administered into the diets the carotenoid was esterified and transported to the ripening ova which then pigmented red. The astaxanthin then acts as a antioxidant and photoprotectant for the
developing eggs.

Extracted from:
NatuRose, Natural Astaxanthin as a Carotenoid and Vitamin
Source for Ornamental Fish and Animals
http://www.cyanotech.com/pdfs/naturose/axbul54.pdf

from it :
*
Some species only asimilate astaxanthin and not other carotenoids. The brightly colored anemone, Metridium, with its plumed tentacles and extensible column is one of the more spectacular forms of this organism. It too, varies in shades of brown, yellow, orange and red but contains predominately astaxanthin esters in the somatic and ovarian tissues. Large adult females are raised in segregated aquariums simulating natural conditions and fed chowdered white fish muscle supplemented with various carotenoids. Ova samples were taken by syringe through a hollow needle from the animal's enteron and analyzed at various times. When these animals were fed a supplement of beta-carotene or zeaxanthin as the sole carotenoid, they absorbed the pigment through their digestive tubules but failed to assimilate it into developing ova or tissue, which resulted in colorless ova. However, when astaxanthin was administered into the diets the carotenoid was esterified and transported to the ripening ova which then pigmented red. The astaxanthin then acts as a antioxidant and photoprotectant for the
developing eggs.*

shoppers drug mart sells antioxidant ! it works ! lol (for seahorses as well)

behavior of anemones, manipulated by amino acids !! 
Feeding factors for the sea anemone Anthopleura midorii
Y. Nagai and S. Nagai

http://www.springerlink.com/content/th7uhh6j88450445/
*
Abstract

The carnivorous feeding behavior of the sea anemone Anthopleura midorii was found to be a sequence of successive feeding motions, which consisted of several separate actions: (1) tentaculation on any solid matter; (2) retention of prey by tentacles; (3) mouth opening; (4) ingestion of food; (5) digestion of food; (6) extrusion of indigestible waste material. Hot water extract of a natural prey induced the entire feeding sequence when extract was given in the form of an artificial food by mixing with -potato starch and water. The fractionated extract induced only a limited feeding action. Several amino acids induced feeding. Alanine, glycine or histidine stimulated the retention of artificial food by tentacles, and proline evoked mouth opening. Cysteine or reduced glutathione (GSH) induced food ingestion. Unnatural food stuff such as -potato starch was ingestible, if an appropriate amount of a chemical substance was added.*

so old Idea of amino acids just increasing nutrition doesnt really stand anymore.

now what do they eat in the wild ?

The feeding habits of three Mediterranean sea anemone species, Anemonia viridis (Forskål), Actinia equina (Linnaeus) and Cereus pedunculatus (Pennant)
http://www.springerlink.com/content/1063673308626u51/

*
Abstract

The feeding habits of the Mediterranean sea anemonesCereus pedunculatus, Actinia equina and Anemonia viridis were examined mainly by analysing their coelenteron contents. The three species are opportunistic omnivorous suspension feeders. Main source of food for A. viridis and C. pedunculatus are crustaceans (mainly amphipods and decapods, respectively), while for the midlittoral species A. equina, it is organic detritus. Using the same method, the temporal and spatial changes in the diet of A. viridis were examined. During the whole year, crustaceans seem to be the main source of food for A. viridis. The diet composition of this species, however, differs remarkably in space, possibly reflecting the different composition of the macrobenthic organismic assemblages in different areas. The data collected are compared with the limited bibliographical information.*

now off to BTAs, which we all love, 
flow and feeding pattern and tenticles !
Prey Capture by the Sea Anemone Metridium senile (L.): Effects of Body Size, Flow Regime, and Upstream Neighbors
http://www.biolbull.org/cgi/content/abstract/192/1/73

*
Abstract

The sea anemone Metridium senile is a quantitatively important passive suspension feeder in hard-bottom communities on the west coast of Sweden and occurs in aggregations with different size distributions. This study tests the hypothesis that different polyp sizes have different optimal flow regimes maximizing prey capture. Results showed that prey capture by M. senile is a function of both flow regime and polyp size, and different optimal flow regimes exist for different size classes. Large anemones had a maximum feeding efficiency at the slowest flow, medium-sized anemones at moderate flow, and small anemones at moderate- to high-flow regimes. Small anemones showed consistently higher feeding rates (per unit of biomass and area of tentacle crown) at all velocities above 10 cm s-1 and exhibited less flow-induced deformation of the tentacle crown, suggesting that small anemones are better at feeding in moderate- to high-flow habitats. Different vertical projections of large and small anemones in the boundary layer could only partly account for differences in feeding success among size classes. Feeding rate was also a function of upstream conspecifics, declining asymptotically to 30% of the maximum rate. The negative effects of neighbors on feeding in aggregations with clonal rather than polyp growth appear to be compensated for by the generally higher feeding efficiency of small polyps.*

Hmm ! I do not think Im in a position to make a conclusion, so interesting 

and lastly, why does RBTA look red ?

Photodynamics of Red Fluorescent Proteins Studied by Fluorescence Correlation Spectroscopy
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/art...?artid=1303803

*
Abstract

Red fluorescent proteins are important tools in fluorescence-based life science research. Recently, we have introduced eqFP611, a red fluorescent protein with advantageous properties from the sea anemone Entacmaea quadricolor. Here, we have studied the submillisecond light-driven intramolecular dynamics between bright and dark states of eqFP611 and, for comparison, drFP583 (DsRed) by using fluorescence correlation spectroscopy on protein solutions. A three-state model with one dark and two fluorescent states describes the power-dependence of the flickering dynamics of both proteins at different excitation wavelengths. It involves two light-driven conformational transitions. We have also studied the photodynamics of individual (monomeric) eqFP611 molecules immobilized on surfaces. The flickering rates and dark state fractions of eqFP611 bound to polyethylene glycol-covered glass surfaces were identical to those measured in solution, showing that the bound FPs behaved identically. A second, much slower flickering process was observed on the 10-ms timescale. Deposition of eqFP611 molecules on bare glass surfaces yielded bright fluorescence without any detectable flickering and a >10-fold decreased photobleaching yield. These observations underscore the intimate connection between protein motions and photophysical processes in fluorescent proteins. *

WOW ! couldnt find any info on GBTA, but still very nice and interesting, now many of the advices given on the net about keeping anemones are making sense !

thanks to Gary for helping me understand some of these  lol


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Ray,

There's certainly some good information contained in the pages of those links. One of my favorite sources for info on anemones and anemone fishes is the on-line version of Fautin and Allen's book. It might be a little dated (1992) but the information is still very good. I've also got some links from authors like Ron Shimek and others if interested.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

ohh nice !!! I got alot more to read tonight  thank you. 

post away any links, shimek's articles are actually what got me started ! after reading those, and seeing how on the net ppl dont really agree to it, I went out digging for deeper info, some are the sources he used. anemones, at least on online forums, are really misunderstood, while they are very simple creatures !


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Ray,

I always found it kind of funny how hobbyists mock Shimek for some of his work and sometimes for good reason. It usually happens when he gets out of his area of expertise which is invertebrate zoology. People may not like him or the way he presents the material but the science behind the words he writes is sound, imo.
The only articles about anemones from him that I'm aware of are from the old Aquarium Frontiers site. I originally created an index for it but then passed it over to reefs.org as it would get more exposure there. Anyways, here's the link to the index. Shimek's anemone articles can be found under the Without a Backbone section of the index. Once again, they're a bit dated but still contain valuable information.

Aquarium Frontiers Article Index


----------

